# BMW invests another 500 Mil in UK Manufacturing for MINI and Rolls



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

We toured Plant Oxford. One thing I noticed was how compact the body shop lines are. There are two lines, one for the Hatch and a second slightly larger one for the Clubman. The Countryman is built in Austria.

Part of the £500m could be for new body shop lines at Oxford. I've never seen Swindon. Dunno what might be needed there.


----------

